# Type and Function Order Reference



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

This table shows the dominant functions:









​
This table shows functions in order: 










Refer to these posts for more information on these functions:

*Perceiving Preferences: Ways of gatherings information:*



extraverted Intuiting (Ne)
introverted Intuiting (Ni)
extraverted Sensing (Se)
introverted Sensing (Si)

*
Judging—how we organize our experiences and make decisions



extraverted Thinking (Te)
introverted Thinking (Ti)
introverted Feeling (Fi)


extraverted Feeling (Fe)
Tables are from Descriptions of functions are from: which got its information from:and I also added some parts from:Keys2Cognition.comThe function ordering of the description types were added from the tables.

Sources: 

Functional Analysis of Psychological Types
http://personalitycafe.com/articles...-understand-cognitive-functions-pictures.html
Best-Fit Type : Exploring the Multiple Models of Personality Type


*


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

awesomeness


----------

